#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Desbloqueio modem gvt (power box)

## wdnc5

Olá amigos,
como sabemos este modem da Gvt vem bloqueado em modo router, caso queira desbloqueiar entre em contato comigo que efetuo o desbloqueio via acesso remoto em apenas 10 minutos.
claro que já tem os expert que já sabe mais sempre tem alguem que necessita de ajuda.

abraços...

----------


## GivigiRJ

Eu achei uma tutorial vou postar para ajudar a galera!!!

*[TUTORIAL] Desbloqueio do POWER BOX GVT, Hacks e outras info.*  "Desbloqueio" do POWERBOX,
Jailbreak do POWER BOX,
Versão 2, devido a destruição das informações no outro fórum.

NADA DE COMPRAR PELO MERCADO LIVRE! 
QUALQUER JAILBREAK SEMPRE SERÁ GRATIS! 

Como alterar o runlevel e desbloquear as configurações do Bridge + USB + firewall 

Atenção: 
É obvio que eu não posso me responsabilizar por qualquer problema que você tenha ao seguir esse tutorial, ou seja, FAÇA POR SUA CONTA E RISCO. 

É uma operação muito simples para quem tem o Windows. 

Primeiro baixe o arquivo Telnet.zip 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/99832359/Telnet.zip 
Esse arquivo foi criado pelo usuário lawrenson do fórum DSLReports e facilita muito o processo. 

Depois de baixar, execute o arquivo. 
Na parte superior digite o ip do modem: 192.168.25.1 
E logo ao lado, o usuario e a senha: admin, gvt12345 
E clique em "Get Config" 

Procure pelo seguinte texto: 
(Começe a busca por baixo pois geralmente esse texto está no final) 

(Gvt 
(runlevel(2)) 


Observe que a depender da sua situação, o (runlevel(2)) poderá aparecer como 
1,2, ou 3. 

Quando encontrar clique na caixa de seleção "Unlock config to allow manual editing" e altere o (runlevel(2)) para: 

(runlevel(1)) 
-Bloquear a maioria das funções do modem inclusive o wifi. 

(runlevel(2)) 
-O mesmo do acima com o wifi desbloqueado. 

(runlevel(3)) 
-Se você possui o serviço GVT TV, esse é o seu limite. Você deverá usar essa opção 
-O USB é desbloqueado. Não é possível mudar o IP do gateway nem ativar o modo BRIDGE nem mexer no FIREWALL.

(runlevel(4)) 
-Todas as funções do firmware da GVT são desbloqueadas. Todas as citadas acima no 3 + mudança do ip do gateway + modo BRIDGE + firewall
-A função da GVT TV é desativada. Se você tem o serviço da GVT TV não use essa opção. 

Depois de alterar para a opção desejada clique em "Put config" e pronto. 


Você pode brincar e circular por essas opções sem medo se quiser testar cada uma. 

Desfrute do modem desbloqueado.

----------


## wdnc5

> Eu achei uma tutorial vou postar para ajudar a galera!!!
> 
> *[TUTORIAL] Desbloqueio do POWER BOX GVT, Hacks e outras info.*
> 
>  "Desbloqueio" do POWERBOX,
> Jailbreak do POWER BOX,
> Versão 2, devido a destruição das informações no outro fórum.
> 
> NADA DE COMPRAR PELO MERCADO LIVRE! 
> ...


Boa iniciativa amigo, mesmo com tutorial tem pessoas que não consegue efetuar o desbloqueio e outra coisa por este método já aconteceu do modem travar apos o serviço. só queria saber porque não postou antes em outro lugar pra ajudar, pegar carona no post dos outros é fácil kkkk

----------


## kfdigital

estrela pra mim segue um tutorial, só e baixar no 4shared, http://dc406.4shared.com/download/eM...11303-9c292131

----------


## Acronimo

Basta seguir o video, não tem erro

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Acronimo,

Tem um botão de colocar video desta forma o video aparece diretamente aqui no site.

----------


## Acronimo

> Acronimo,
> 
> Tem um botão de colocar video desta forma o video aparece diretamente aqui no site.



Obrigado MArcus

----------


## wdnc5

Obrigado a todos pela colaboração, isso vai ajudar muita gente que precisa desbloqueia estes modens que eu acho uma pura sacanagem da GVT não dar opção para o cliente, breve irei postar como recuperar senha de Mikrotik com acesso direto ao mikrotik sem precisar de backup. 
abraços...

----------


## Acronimo

> Obrigado a todos pela colaboração, isso vai ajudar muita gente que precisa desbloqueia estes modens que eu acho uma pura sacanagem da GVT não dar opção para o cliente, breve irei postar como recuperar senha de Mikrotik com acesso direto ao mikrotik sem precisar de backup. 
> abraços...


tb acho amigo, agora estamos tranquilo com as travas da gvt

so não esqueça de clicar na estrelinha ok  :Wink:

----------


## kfdigital

pra quem acha que aqui e lugar de tirar lucro e fazer propaganda recomendo procurar o mercadolivre. aqui e forúm aqui se ajuda se compartilha conhecimento, nao se visa lucro. estrelinha pra mimmm.

----------


## Fernando

Não tem nada de errado em querer ajudar um usuário sem cobrar nada, afinal, este é e sempre foi o sentido de frequentar um fórum. A ideia do fórum é compartilhamento de informação livre.

----------


## Fernando

Não concordo, se fosse uma oferta de serviço o tópico deveria ser aberto em Classificados, como ele não está aberto lá então levamos como premissa que é um tópico aberto a discussão e portanto livre para qualquer um.

----------


## Fernando

> Um último esclarecimento então.
> Se eu abrir em classificados ninguém poderá entrar em meu tópico e atrapalhar meu anúncio ?


Atualmente, segundo as regras, se você posta uma oferta de serviço não é permitido que outra oferta seja feita no mesmo tópico, 'atrapalhando' ele como você coloca (Caracterizando concorrência no mesmo tópico). Contudo é sim permitido que outra pessoa questione o serviço ou ofereça alternativas desprovidas de custo à aquela oferta, uma vez que o fórum é livre e o objetivo é o compartilhamento de informações, e claro, de preferência, livre também de custos.

Para constar a área de Classificados está em revisão assim como suas regras, como parte da transformação que já mencionei que estamos trabalhando, portanto aguarde novas regras.

----------


## farias

Nunca vi ninguém postar nada em paralelo nos tópicos abertos em classificados.

Aqui se o objetivo do usuário fosse vender, ele já teria que ganhar uma infração e ter o tópico removido.

Não tenho nada contra usuários que usam o fórum pra vender serviço, mas dou meus parabéns para aqueles que enriqueceram esse tópico com o que realmente é útil.

----------


## wdnc5

> Veja bem amigo eu não ia me meter mas com esta frase eu tenho que te dizer algo.
> O fórum é aberto a todos e tudo que é devidamente correto.
> Há lugar para se oferecer ajuda tal como há um lugar para se oferecer serviços, não acho correto a conduta de quem entra em um tópico para postar algo que venha prejudicar o outro usuário.
> Se quer ajudar abra seu tópico de ajuda e o faça.
> Não tenho nada contra nenhum de vcs aqui, inclusive até mesmo o rodrigo acronomio que postou aqui é meu amigo de fórum , porém não posso concordar com esta conduta e tenho certeza que ao ler este meu post o rodrigo também concordará pois o conheço bem .
> Novamente deixo aqui apenas minha posição reafirmando que não quero atritos estou apenas postando minha opinião como usuário do UNDER.
> Vlw !


Concordo contigo amigo, eu acho engraçado que tem uns cara que sabe e não ensina, ai quando eu abro um simples post "desbloqueio modem" ai vem um monte de gente postar em cima criticando, eu sei que aqui é um fórum serio por isso posto aqui! acho super justo oferecer meus serviços afinal ninguém vai trabalhar de graça quero ate ver quem vai acessar algum servidor, computador, etc... ficar varias horas e não cobrar nada por isso. para aqueles que é contra anunciar produtos ou vender faça de graça então ou comece a postar o que sabe para enriquecer o fórum não tenho grandes conhecimentos mais ajudo na medida do possível sempre postei serviços aqui e tenho vários clientes de pequenos provedores satisfeitos com o serviço que contratou. agradeço a todos! e como foi dito ao invés de ficar criticando abre um post e coloque suas ideias em pratica. abraços..

----------


## wesleydialmeida

um dia desses postei uma procura por parceiros para comprar link dedicado em conjunto, e me aparece um cidadao ofertando link, deve haver um bom senso para todas as coisas, mas nao creio que seja o caso deste topico.

----------


## wdnc5

> pra quem acha que aqui e lugar de tirar lucro e fazer propaganda recomendo procurar o mercadolivre. aqui e forúm aqui se ajuda se compartilha conhecimento, nao se visa lucro. estrelinha pra mimmm.



Como tem pessoas que odeia ver o crescimento dos outros, amigo se fosse não visa lucro em nada, comece a fazer trabalhos sociais, coloque ai teus anúncios "trabalho de graça" já que você é o bam bam bam comece a postar ai dicas uteis pra gente, vejo sempre pessoas tentando desbloqueia este modem mesmo com tanto material na internet ai eu posto e vem pessoas como você com este papo.
Se os moderadores não falou nada quem é você pra falar alguma coisa?
comece a ajudar, acessar servidores remotos de quem precisa e não cobre nada por isso já que você não visa lucro, abre também um provedor em tua cidade e libere sinal pra população a R$1,99. 
sinceramente isso tem um nome: "inveja" 
espero ver seus post com dicas daqui pra frente e deixe de pegar carona no dos outros.
abraços...

----------


## wdnc5

> um dia desses postei uma procura por parceiros para comprar link dedicado em conjunto, e me aparece um cidadao ofertando link, deve haver um bom senso para todas as coisas, mas nao creio que seja o caso deste topico.


quando abri este post abri somente na intenção de ajudar aqueles que não conseguiram desbloquear o modem ainda, não Quiz gera confusão. 
as vezes tem pessoas que se propõem a pagar mais nunca encontra ninguém pra fazer o serviço, sabemos que material tem muito pela net mais nem sempre todos que estudar prefere pagar um profissional para efetuar o serviço. 
abraços e boa sorte ai na sua carreira profissional e pessoal.

----------


## Acronimo

Bom acho que esta saindo fora do assunto inicial, a informação esta ai no post nao precisamos continuar discursão
o forum esta ai pra ajudar, muita gente, e ficamos gratos quando somos ajudados, e gostamos quando ajudamos, pelo menos eu sou assim,

----------


## neonet

> Basta seguir o video, não tem erro



Deu certinho aqui no meu

----------


## kfdigital

Deu certo amigo? OTIMO!!! distribua ai uma estrelinha geral, assim voce agradece a todos que participarao para o teu sucesso, e estao aqui sempre disposto a ajudar o próximo. DAI GRATIS O QUE ENCONTRA DE GRAÇA. BOA SORTE! 


> Deu certinho aqui no meu

----------


## marquesjr

Fiz isso e deu tudo Ok.. mais agora e como atualizar o Firmware.....

----------


## Acronimo

> Fiz isso e deu tudo Ok.. mais agora e como atualizar o Firmware.....



não se esqueça de clicar na estrelinha e agradecer amigo

----------


## wdnc5

> Fiz isso e deu tudo Ok.. mais agora e como atualizar o Firmware.....


clique ai na minha estrelinha também que foi eu que abri o post kkkk

breve irei postar como atualizar o firmware, estou aguardando um contato da gvt me enviar.

abraços...

----------


## marquesjr

Fico no aguardo da atualização do firmware...vlw




Pensar é o trabalho mais difícil que existe. Talvez por isso tão poucos se dediquem a ele

----------


## Acronimo

> Pensar é o trabalho mais difícil que existe. Talvez por isso tão poucos se dediquem a ele



Boa colocação

----------


## kfdigital

Kkkkkkkkkk, o cara abre o topico para ganhar dinheiro e no final pede agradecimento, kkkkkk tosco.

----------


## wdnc5

> Kkkkkkkkkk, o cara abre o topico para ganhar dinheiro e no final pede agradecimento, kkkkkk tosco.



Amigo, não abri o tópico pra "ganhar dinheiro" modere nas suas palavras. como já falei no post comece a acessar servidores, modens , pcs e comece a fazer serviço de graça então. vou dar uma olhada em todos teus post pra ver se você nunca fez alguma propaganda assim que eu analisar te aviso, grato

e favor aqui é um forum seja profissional você já falou o que tinha que falar agora fica calado.

abraços...

----------


## Acronimo

> Amigo, não abri o tópico pra "ganhar dinheiro" modere nas suas palavras. como já falei no post comece a acessar servidores, modens , pcs e comece a fazer serviço de graça então. vou dar uma olhada em todos teus post pra ver se você nunca fez alguma propaganda assim que eu analisar te aviso, grato
> 
> e favor aqui é um forum seja profissional você já falou o que tinha que falar agora fica calado.
> 
> 
> abraços...



Esta perdendo o foco o topico, breve será trancado

----------


## GivigiRJ

> Boa iniciativa amigo, mesmo com tutorial tem pessoas que não consegue efetuar o desbloqueio e outra coisa por este método já aconteceu do modem travar apos o serviço. só queria saber porque não postou antes em outro lugar pra ajudar, pegar carona no post dos outros é fácil kkkk


Meu amigo eu não quiz em momento algum pegar carona no post de outras pessoas só que apenas quando eu vi qual era o assunto pesquisei no google e achei e testei e funcionou perfeitamente e decidi divulgar e ajudar aqueles que estão precisando.

Aqui é um forum de ajuda não que seja facil pegar carona ou até você pensar que estou te atrapalhando apenas decidi ajudar pois você não colocou como se faz em momento algum, agora se você quer divulgar o seu serviço tem outro lugar.

Agora deixo bem claro que o meu intuito é apenas ajudar aqueles que precisam e não me leve a mal!!!

----------


## kfdigital

> Amigo, não abri o tópico pra "ganhar dinheiro" modere nas suas palavras. como já falei no post comece a acessar servidores, modens , pcs e comece a fazer serviço de graça então. vou dar uma olhada em todos teus post pra ver se você nunca fez alguma propaganda assim que eu analisar te aviso, grato
> 
> e favor aqui é um forum seja profissional você já falou o que tinha que falar agora fica calado.
> 
> abraços...


 voce diz que nao abriu o post para ganhar dinheiro, mas acho ruim quando muitos usuarios aqui começou a postar soluçoes para tal modem, 

essa palavras aqui nao sairam de mim, 

http://cdn01.under-linux.org/images/misc/quote_icon.png Postado originalmente por *wdnc5* http://cdn02.under-linux.org/images/...post-right.png 
Boa iniciativa amigo, mesmo com tutorial tem pessoas que não consegue efetuar o desbloqueio e outra coisa por este método já aconteceu do modem travar apos o serviço. só queria saber porque não postou antes em outro lugar pra ajudar, pegar carona no post dos outros é fácil kkkk


se voce nao sabe argumentar em post, acho melhor voce procurar outra coisa pra fazer, pois aqui e aberto ao publico, e se voce nao gosta, problema seu.

----------


## kfdigital

> Meu amigo eu não quiz em momento algum pegar carona no post de outras pessoas só que apenas quando eu vi qual era o assunto pesquisei no google e achei e testei e funcionou perfeitamente e decidi divulgar e ajudar aqueles que estão precisando.
> 
> Aqui é um forum de ajuda não que seja facil pegar carona ou até você pensar que estou te atrapalhando apenas decidi ajudar pois você não colocou como se faz em momento algum, agora se você quer divulgar o seu serviço tem outro lugar.
> 
> Agora deixo bem claro que o meu intuito é apenas ajudar aqueles que precisam e não me leve a mal!!!


esquenta nao amigo, educaçao nao e pra todo mundo, voce fez o que deveria fazer mesmo pois aqui e fórum aberto para soluçoes e ajuda a terceiros, abraço.

----------


## Acronimo

Amigos topico será trancado, devido a perder o foco, olha a moderação

----------

